# NPDs: Digitech



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Already having fun with the trio out of the box. I can't get it to sink with my boss looper passed a couple of loops, unfortunately.

The consensus is that the bass sounds cheesy, and it does. Through my Bose (the headphone out), it sounds much better (but still a bit cheesy). I have to figure out how to get it to go through the bose and get the guitar to go through the amp. I
'll figure it out when I have more time, but for now, just enjoying it.

I have to go hunt for a proper adapter for the Drop. I hate that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wasn't that one of the new items at NAMM this year that got a lot of attention?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Wasn't that one of the new items at NAMM this year that got a lot of attention?


Yes, it did very well. It _is_ really cool. 

They didn't expect it to do so well, and got caught off-guard. I've been on the waiting list for months and it kept getting pushed.

I was first in line, but they messed things up and gave the only pedal they got to the next person in line - a friend of mine. That was a month ago. _That _was frustrating.

I think more stores have them now.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice! I'm still waiting for my local L&M to get them. They are saying the first week of June now. I have cash put aside. Can't wait to get one.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Have had mine for a couple of weeks now. Got it from my local store here. I believe they got 2 when I ordered it. But I've just been too busy to fiddle around with it more. I initially tried to use it with my ditto looper but the 2 pedals didn't sync up. So I figured I need more time to work with it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chito said:


> Have had mine for a couple of weeks now. Got it from my local store here. I believe they got 2 when I ordered it. But I've just been too busy to fiddle around with it more. I initially tried to use it with my ditto looper but the 2 pedals didn't sync up. So I figured I need more time to work with it.


I was playing it again last night and got the looper and trio to mesh perfectly in a 7 chord progression, so it can happen, thankfully. It was a good time.

- - - Updated - - -



Stratin2traynor said:


> Nice! I'm still waiting for my local L&M to get them. They are saying the first week of June now. I have cash put aside. Can't wait to get one.


I would also recommend getting a looper of some sort (now that I know it can work). I had a full band in my basement last night - and no one thought I was shit


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I ordered one of these in early March from LA music. That was when they were planned to ship in April. Now June apparently. Cant friggin wait to get it!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Yes, it did very well. It _is_ really cool.
> 
> They didn't expect it to do so well, and got caught off-guard. I've been on the waiting list for months and it kept getting pushed.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't allow yourself to get pushed around like that. Are you still friends?:smile-new:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> You shouldn't allow yourself to get pushed around like that. Are you still friends?:smile-new:


It was an honest mistake. I did get lied to though - by a guy who works there and I consider a decent guy - I think he was just trying to protect the guy who made the mistake.

My friend sent me a pic of himself and his new pedal while waving his middle finger at me. That made it a bit tougher to swallow.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am interested in this pedal and hope that GC members who buy one will continue to comment about it.

@adcandour....What are your thoughts about it so far?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> I am interested in this pedal and hope that GC members who buy one will continue to comment about it.
> 
> @adcandour....What are your thoughts about it so far?
> 
> ...


Hey Dave,

Sorry for the delay - I've been out enjoying this weather and a couple of ginger beers.

The pedal is definitely worth getting for getting a feel of playing within a band setting. Helps you work on timing, improvisation, and bass line ideas to guitar riffs you may have come up with.

I'm still not a fan of the bass sound.

To get a good quality sound out of it, I have one out running to my guitar amp and another patch cord running to high quality computer speakers. I needed a 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter to make this work. It separates the bass and drums from the guitar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the post. I wonder if I could run a line out to a decent stereo system (if I get a TRIO)..think so?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Thanks for the post. I wonder if I could run a line out to a decent stereo system (if I get a TRIO)..think so?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I don't see why not. What is the input on the stereo? I can see if I have something to try it out on here and let you know tomorrow.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I run my BOSS DR-3, drum machine and bass line through a little Roland bass Cube 30.
That works pretty well, covering the bottom end.

I don't see why you couldn't run it through your home system.

I'm interested in that Trio. Nice score, congrats!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Here are the spoils of me obsessively checking store inventory on the internet. I found a Vancouver store listing one on Craiglist. Just before I hopped into my van to go get it, I decided to check L&M inventory online. Sure enough, they listed 2 in stock. One nearby. I called the store immediately and asked them to put it aside for me and gave them my driving time. Yay! Finally got one! Can't wait to play with it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Here are the spoils of me obsessively checking store inventory on the internet. I found a Vancouver store listing one on Craiglist. Just before I hopped into my van to go get it, I decided to check L&M inventory online. Sure enough, they listed 2 in stock. One nearby. I called the store immediately and asked them to put it aside for me and gave them my driving time. Yay! Finally got one! Can't wait to play with it.


Nice. See you in a couple of days.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

When you say the bass sounds cheesy, it still sounds cheesy through monitors?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

pat6969 said:


> When you say the bass sounds cheesy, it still sounds cheesy through monitors?


I'm using them through bose c5 computer speakers. I also use them for the GarageBand bass simulators and the GB ones are much better. 

This pedal is strictly for fun as a solo jamming tool. 

I bet the next Gen will have a looper feature for after the drum and bass are running. It would be nice to have a rythym guitar section. I'm probably asking too much though.


----------



## citizenkris (Jul 27, 2010)

FYI - Cosmo has these in stock, or at least they did on Sunday when I ordered mine, and it arrived yesterday with free shipping!


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

citizenkris said:


> FYI - Cosmo has these in stock, or at least they did on Sunday when I ordered mine, and it arrived yesterday with free shipping!


Saw this yesterday and emailed them and they had one left in stock so i ordered it. Checked today and customer service said i snagged the last one and there were two more orders shortly after mine. Cancelled my pre-order with lamusic.com which i placed in early march. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Received my trio yesterday and had it up and running as soon as i plugged it in. Very cool pedal! I run it through my Alto Ts112 and i like the sounds of the drums and bass. Bass sounds a bit synth-y but doesn't bother me at all! Would be cool if you could add a little drive to the bass and not affect the drum sound. That would be great for music i like playing!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I found that the jazz bass is quite realistic. 

I also like the blues styles a lot. I think it's the rock and alt rock settings that are too synthy.


----------



## citizenkris (Jul 27, 2010)

I've found that strumming on beats 1 and 3 for my chord progressions during learning mode gives the bass a nice balance of not feeling like a really slow blues (which is what I found with one strum per measure), and not being way too busy (with 4 strums per measure).


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I will definitely try out both of those! Does it create the bass lines sort of in conjunction to how many strums per measure? Ie strumming once per chord vs strumming the whole song? This thing is really gonna open up options for me i think in terms of practise and having fun with the guitar in a band situation.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

I just ordered one today. Should arrive next week just in time for vacation. Looks like a lot of fun to me.


----------

